# laminate floor vs subfloor 4 railing mount



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Take the planks out and put the posts on the floor.

The railing is gont to outlast the floor anyway.

Nice house


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe you can dado out enough material at the bottom of the newel post to allow the laminate some" give room "while hiding the space left for expansion.Say about 1/2",and leave the floor about 1/4" away.As far as the shoe rail,install it on top of the floor with adhesive.It may move a little with any expansion,but probably won't be noticeable.Or do a 2-step shoe.One narrower than the other with the same idea as the dadoed newel post.Nail the first piece to the original floor,run the laminate,and then finish with the finished shoe overhanging the edge to cover the expansion space.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

There are many types of railings so there can be many types of solutions that may fit into manufacturer recommendations to leave expansion.

Or you can try to drill thru the lam and screw thru the lam into the subfloor and see if it buckles in time.
If it does, then you have replacement planks?


----------



## gdub (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your input guys. Good to hear others' perspectives. I like oldfrt's suggestion. I'll consider that one. I'll post pics when im done.


----------

